# conversion factor raw to cooked pork



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

We got a fair amount of left over pork, after doing a pig on a spit. Some of it will be used for pies, and some for stir fries and thai pork curry. Normally we would use 200 gr raw meat strips for these dishes. I am now wondering what the equivalent would be in cooked meat. I made myself a thai green pork cury yesterday and used 200 gr cooked meat and that's definitely way too much. I would guess 150 grammes or there abouts would be the equivalent, but wonder if anyone out here knows what it should be?

any help or links etc are much appreciated


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

It depends on how fatty the cut of meat is and how it is cooked. (Dry vs Wet)

For lean meat you are looking at between 1/3 and 1/2 the weight of the raw uncooked portion.

For fatty meat you are looking at between 2/3 and 3/4 the weight of the raw uncooked portion. (assuming you aren't rendering all the fat)

The reason being that the fat and water are the main items that are removed when cooking a protein.  Obviously water is driven off first and then fat is rendered after, thus the difference in % weight required.

(yes it should read mass for all the science geeks)


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Michael,

It was a whole hog that we put on the spit and the meat that is left over is juicy and lean.

Normally we use pork shoulder meat with the fat removed for the curries and stirfries. Sometimes we use pork neck or loin though.

I'll start working on 140-150 gr instead of 200 and see how that works out


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy !

Sounds like you have a few days of very tasty eating coming up.


----------

